# waiting in line at the grocery store



## zazzle (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello,
I have agoraphobia/ social anxiety, I don't really have a social life and feel so much lower than the people in the world, I go through drive thrus for food (on a good day) and im trying to develop the mind set to wait in the line at the grocery store so I can eat healthier. I always try to say to myself "why should I care what these people think of me. Well since the cbt cd's I ordered from SAS, boy have I changed, I feel like the peppy cheerleader (sometimes) Im not cured and still don't speak to people, but with the cd's I really could if need be. I really want to do the grocery store thing My #1 goal. Does anyone have any tips for how to calm down when you're waiting in line?


----------



## grumblebee (Jul 26, 2013)

Pick a colour and then look for different shades of it on whatever products are on display near you. Practice deep breathing while you look. I like to find a shade and then take a deep breath, exhale, find the next shade and keep a running list, in my head, of the different colours.

This is what I do as a cashier to keep from running out of the store screaming.

It is also good to remind yourself that everyone else is most likely preoccupied with other things. If someone notices you are nervous and starts making fun of you it just means they have nothing better to do, and they suck, how sad for them. :yes


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I usually look at a product and just read everything on it then to the next one until its my turn.


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

zazzle said:


> Hello,
> I have agoraphobia/ social anxiety, I don't really have a social life and feel so much lower than the people in the world, I go through drive thrus for food (on a good day) and im trying to develop the mind set to wait in the line at the grocery store so I can eat healthier. I always try to say to myself "why should I care what these people think of me. Well since the cbt cd's I ordered from SAS, boy have I changed, I feel like the peppy cheerleader (sometimes) Im not cured and still don't speak to people, but with the cd's I really could if need be. I really want to do the grocery store thing My #1 goal. Does anyone have any tips for how to calm down when you're waiting in line?


I would say bring your cell phone and play games on it, that's what I do. And when I'm shopping, I use an app as my grocery list and I never have to look at anybody. Of course these are not healthy things to do for my SA, but my god, eating fast food all the time has got to be much worse!


----------



## trs18 (Jun 24, 2013)

I usually pick up a magazine that is near by.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

*pick a smaller store in a non rush time*

and then try to think what kind of food each person eats as you look at what they have in their baskets


----------



## newusernamethatdoesntexi (Jun 15, 2013)

DharmaCat said:


> I love waiting in line  What I do is scan my body


I was totally imagining someone jumping on the conveyor belt thing to be scanned. :teeth


----------

